# Addition update.



## Hogwildz (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I finally got the tongue & groove walls & ceilings in the addition coated with 3 coats some spots 4, or satin clear finish.
Just started the cultured stone. Although my back hates installing it, I find it fun & therapeutic. Very easy to do. And is starting to look good.
BTW, this is the room the 30 is going in LMAO.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 7, 2009)

That looks really nice! I've been wondering if this is something we should do in our VT A-Frame. Right now, the ceiling joists are semi exposed. The previous owner insulated, then put up cut up bits of wood panneling. It actually looks OK becauase  all the lines line up. But  tounge grove, like you have, would probably looki 10x better.


----------



## burntime (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice Job!  I wonder how much creaking your gonna hear when that wood starts drying out though :lol:   Really, nice job.  I am to the point where I do all my projects myself because there are so few people that do an exceptional job...you would get hired in my book!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I been working on this for 3 years so far. Its still not perfect, but not rushed to the point where any major oopses exist.
The wood actually is dry, was kiln dried at the start, and has done all the cracking already. The roof decking creaks more than the t&g;.
I sealed the inside surfaces with water based satin clear coat sealcoat. Kept it natural color, and it will not get the yellowish amber hue as it would with oil based sealers.
So far I love it. Just wish I could get it done LOL. After the stone goes up, then I have Dupont Real Touch Stone look & feel laminate flooring. then trim and some minor wiring for Surround sound in the bedroom, and small stuff and done.
Maybe this xmas I can sleep in my bed in my new bedroom, maybe LOL.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 12, 2009)

Well put some more on Saturday. Slow going, but looking nice.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 12, 2009)

That is looking great guy. I envy you guys that can do that stuff. No matter what I am trying to accomplish with it any wood I touch ends up as kindling. I am trying to get up the guts to just try to replace an exterior door right now.

Take is easy and don't kill yourself trying to get all this stuff done.


----------



## Jags (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking awesome Hogz.  I'm sure that 30 will be proud to be part of that room.  Stone veneer is slow work, but man does it look sharp if done right...and yours looks sharp.


----------



## burntime (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice job on the stone.  I put similiar over the brick on my fireplace.  About 6 hours the first day, 5 the next, then a full day of grouting.  Which reminds me...I have some to do yet  I took a lot of time laying it out and it turns out better if you grab and go...  Don't overthunk it :cheese:   Looks great!


----------



## bill*67 (Aug 21, 2009)

tounge & groove is beautiful, but that stone is awsome. it looks difficult to install. never done anything like that before but would like to. how did you get started? 8-/


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2009)

wildbillx8 said:
			
		

> tounge & groove is beautiful, but that stone is awsome. it looks difficult to install. never done anything like that before but would like to. how did you get started? 8-/



He's a caveman for gawds sake.  Thats all they had to build with. %-P


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 11, 2009)

wildbillx8 said:
			
		

> tounge & groove is beautiful, but that stone is awsome. it looks difficult to install. never done anything like that before but would like to. how did you get started? 8-/



I went on the manufacturer's website, d/l'd the install manual & watched the vidoes, made a list of needed materials & tools, measured for material amount and ordered it. Sat since last summer, and now its going on.
Its not hard, but VERY tedious. I'm a bit on the perfectionist side with it also, but its far from perfect. Just finished one wall this is 12'L x 10'H. Took about 5 weekends LMAO.
Still have a few small pcs to fill in, but I am very pleased with it.
Starting on a 5-1/5" x 10 wall in same room behind where the Summer Heat will set. I also have a 15' x 10' wall in the new bedroom, and also in same room a wall I boxed the prior exterior now interior backside of the chimney to cover. That is about 6' x 10'. Thats 3rd in line, and I want to get it done before I start the Summit up, so the heat doesn't prematurely dry the mortar.
Here is an update photo of the finished wall and the started wall. The photo quality sucks, but gives ya an idea.


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 11, 2009)

stone work turned out real good.  Looks nice.  good job!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Sep 11, 2009)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> wildbillx8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neat looking projects like this inspire me. I have a few rooms myself that need a change....It's that time of year....

WoodButcher


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 11, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, around here, every time of year is that time of year. #yrs now and going on & on.
Well at least it keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, started on the wall behind where the Summers Heat will rest.
5' x 5-12' area = 12 hrs. 2:00AM to 2:00AM, Like trying to put a puzzle together.
Good thing I don't do this for a living!


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, las weekend finished the stone in the office, started in the bedroom this weekend. Another 12 hours to do about 15 sf LOL.
I got about same, maybe a lil less done today in 7 hours.
The big wall I have saved for last. Its 10' x 15'. I guess it will take about 8 to 10 days.
Means 4-5 weekends, gotta get it done before its too cold to do crete work.
The part I am doing in the bedroom is the back of the existing chimney. I framed it out, but left 2 upper & 2 lower openings that I will make grilles for.
The chimney although lined & fire box, gets warm. I mean warm, not hot at all. But I did notice a noticeable air temp difference over the winter in that room.
Not much but noticeable. So I figure free warmth no matter how little, to circulate from there.


----------



## Todd (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great! You can't rush perfection.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, 4 years in the house and also 4 years working on the addition on weekends.
I finished the stone on the walls a few weeks ago, which I started last summer.
I started the flooring today. I decided to work on the house after work when its slow, cause weekends suck to continually be working on the house.
I am using Dupont Real Touch laminate Tuscany Stone Bronze I bought for 30% off at HD the year I moved in here. They had 20% off sale, and I had a 10% off coupon.
I saved a lot, and this stuff ain't cheap. But seems to be high quality. It is ok to lay, not super easy, but not real hard either, just tedious.
Of course the previous owner never squared or leveled anything, and starting on a wall that has 3 sliders set back was a super PITA. I must have picked it back up and trimmed it 3x.
I also have to tuck it under the stone on the walls on both sides. One full wall of stone, another is the back of the existing chimney boxed in and covered in stone.
I was able to get it under the long stone wall, not sure it will lift & flex enough to get under the smaller wall. Might have to get creative and close any gap with silicone  & throw mortar onto the silicone when its wet, or use a gray urethane caulk.
Anyways, here is the progress photos. What a labor of love & hate. These photos are my new master bedroom. 15' x 25' with 3 patio sliders and a 3.5' deep x 17' long walk in closet. And another smaller closet next to the chimney. This will be my favorite room in the house when completed.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking good Hog . . . and I hear ya on the complaint with the previous home owner . . . I'm constantly finding work is twice as challenging on our renovations due to the shortcuts or "wrong cuts" made by the previous owner.


----------



## Jags (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoa dude - that is looking sharp.  Nice job on the stone work.  I got about a 200 sqft job of that stuff coming up myself.  I'm really not looking forward to the work, but the end result....hubba, hubba.


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice!! It looks like the room is progressing pretty well. Hang in there Hog, it's getting close and is going to look great when it's done. You are on the home stretch (quite literally  ).


----------



## woodsman23 (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice work.....


----------



## man of stihl (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice work! You have a great looking room there!


----------

